# w2k meldung harware sicher entfernen



## volker (31 August 2005)

hallo ich habe hier ein panel pc nit w2k als bs.

über eine fuktionstaste lassen sich protokolle auf einen usb-stick kopieren.
soweit sogut.

ziehe ich nun den usb-stick wieder raus erscheit die meldung, dass man das über hardware sicher entfernen machen soll.

*lässt sich diese meldung irgendwie unterdrücken?*


----------



## Zottel (31 August 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, ob sich die Meldung unterdrücken läßt, aber sie hat einen Sinn: Wenn du auf den Stick (oder beliebige Dateisysteme) schreibst, verschiebt Windows das physische Schreiben eventuell auf später (um I/O-Wartezeit zu sparen oder um Festplattenzugriffe in einer günstigeren Reihenfolge abzuwickeln). Die Daten bleiben solange in internen Puffern. Wenn du nun das Symbol für Hardware entfernen klickst und den Stick markierst, schreibt es solche Puffer zurück, bevor die Meldung kommt, daß die Hardware entfernt werden kann. 
Wenn du den Stick einfach ziehst, besteht die Gefahr, das ganze Dateisystem zu "zerschießen", wenn ausgerechnet die aktuelle FAT  noch im Puffer war.


----------



## knabi (31 August 2005)

Auf der Taskleiste erscheint bei gestecktem Stick rechts unten ein Symbol mit einem grünen Pfeil, darauf klicken und "Hardware auswerfen", den USB-Stick anklicken und fertig. Dann kommt auch die Meldung nicht mehr.


----------



## MatMer (31 August 2005)

Das Problem besteht wirklich nur uner Win2000
Ein Bekannter hatte mich damit auch geschockt. In der FH das C Programm aufem Stick gehabt und einfach rausgezogen. Da meinte er das es unter Win2000 passieren kann das die Daten sich dann nicht auf dem Stick befinden.


Ich glaube nicht das sich die Meldung einfach so unterdrücken lässt


----------



## volker (31 August 2005)

@zottel
ist mir bekannt. unter wxp kann man das schreibcache für den stick deaktivieren. bei w2k geht das aber leider nicht. zumindest finde ich nirgendwo eine einstellung. 

@knabi
ist schon klar. aber das personal an der maschine macht das nicht. ist keine externe maus am panel-pc und die bedienung mit der eingebauten ist was für fingerakrobaten.


----------



## Ralle (1 September 2005)

Wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, dann evtl. ein Script (Autohotkey etc.) oder Ablaufaufzeichnung einsetzen. Da reicht dann ein Tastendruck, anschließende kann man den Stick ziehen.


----------



## Unreal (1 September 2005)

Servus, 

da gibt's auch ein fertiges Programm, mit dem man
solche POP-up Blasen reduzieren kann.

Problem:

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie das Programm heisst und wo
ich es gesehen habe. Wenn du mir ein bißchen Zeit 
gibst, komme ich wieder drauf.
Oder kannst ja mal selber gucken:

http://www.heise.de/software/

oder 

http://www.chip.de/c1_navseite_13649224.html?tid1=9232

MfG Unreal


----------



## volker (1 September 2005)

wär schön wenn es dir wieder einfällt.

sooo eilig ist das nicht.
es läuft ja.


----------



## Unreal (1 September 2005)

Sorry,

finde es nicht mehr, (weiß der Geier, wo ich da wieder war)
habe nur folgendes gefunden (gültig für 2000 und XP)

http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/software/35398/index16.html

oder halt nur XP:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windowscenter/tipps/pro/speicher.mspx

MfG Unreal


----------

